# Scout LT handle storage



## Scrat (Apr 20, 2020)

This isn't technically a slingshot modification per se, and I'm sure I'm far from the first person to do this. But I thought I'd share.

I have a scout LT. I use the scales but not the handle weight they offer. There's not much room in there but I like to stick a small fishing kit in the handle space. It's about 6 ft of line, some small sinkers and a hook. It would be better to have several hooks and I'd normally go a size or two smaller but this was the only hook Small enough I had on hand when I put the kit together.

One of these days I'll replace the Phillips screw with a flat head so I could more easily remove it with a knife blade if needed.
















I also considered cramming a light band set in there instead. It's a tight fit though and I think the lanyard abrasion from the lanyard would probably damage the band set over time.









-Scrat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very smart thinking. I like it.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome idea!


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

That's pretty smart. Maybe a set of tubes would fit better. Been thinking about picking one up.


----------



## Scrat (Apr 20, 2020)

Stankard757 said:


> That's pretty smart. Maybe a set of tubes would fit better. Been thinking about picking one up.


That's a good idea. I'm probably gonna order some tubes soon. I'll see how they fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Very cool idea, like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Much better idea than trying to stuff a PowerBar in there!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

How do keep the items from falling out.?



MOJAVE MO said:


> Much better idea than trying to stuff a PowerBar in there!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


 If he put some peanut butter in there to hold the PowerBar His slingshot then would act like bait trap, and draw critters his was for easy pickings. Then he would have to fish, It would be a true survival tool. He might have to start wearing running shoes and caring some bear repelant. Added bonus bears are a great motivator for increasing your running endurance. Who knows you might even come up with a few new cuss words. We can never have too many of those.


----------



## Scrat (Apr 20, 2020)

See NSFC, that's why I come here, always new ideas to try. I'll be running from bears in no time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

